# Vape King Pro Starter Kit



## Rob Fisher (11/2/14)

The courier arrived bang on schedule as always!

I received my Vape King Pro starter kit that has a eGo-C Twist Battery, KangerTech Mini Protank II, 2 x coils and a USB charger all in a nice red Zipper Pouch.



What a win! R550! This recommended for anyone starting out!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (8/3/14)

LOL, Rob, just saw this post now
How far you have come.... my gosh
And your credit card knows all about it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/3/14)

Silver said:


> LOL, Rob, just saw this post now
> How far you have come.... my gosh
> And your credit card knows all about it



OMG! I have been seriously vaping for nearly a month now! It feels like years! 

I was oblivious to the vaping world until @vaalboy told me to join this forum... and then you lunatics got me all hot and bothered and my credit card has been taking strain ever since. Of course none of this is my over the top OCD issue and you are all completely to blame! None of this is actually may fault!


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/3/14)

I was thinking about who to really blame here and it starts with @vaalboy and then @Silver and @Matthee for being so helpful and always helping me look for the perfect vaping setup... and @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff for running a slick web site and making it so easy for me to build this hobby...and of course @Oupa has to take a large portion of the blame for making his awesome VM juices... @BhavZ, @Cape vaping supplies, @TylerD, @johanct and the rest of the members here also have to burden some of the blame too! 

I love this group of lunatics!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (8/3/14)

Thanks for the kind words Rob
May the lunatic behaviour continue!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (8/3/14)

Thank you rob for the kind words.. This is one awesome community to be a part and may the vaping continue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (8/3/14)

@Rob Fisher we are all still waiting patiently for your entry into the world of rebuildables


----------



## Silver (8/3/14)

Methinks the REO will be Rob's entry point.
Rob likes to do it in style

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/3/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> @Rob Fisher we are all still waiting patiently for your entry into the world of rebuildables



I need to pace myself... I've gone from Twisps to Hand Grenades, SVD, SID and MVP's in 3 weeks...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/3/14)

Silver said:


> Methinks the REO will be Rob's entry point.
> Rob likes to do it in style



I'm looking forward to checking @vaalboy's REO!


----------



## Silver (8/3/14)

Make sure you vape a flavour you like on it.


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/3/14)

Silver said:


> Make sure you vape a flavour you like on it.



Will take a bottle of VM-MI with !


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Will take a bottle of VM-MI with !



Vaping Menthol on a dripper will put hair on your chest.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/14)

This may be a doff question but I guess I could start paying with cotton and wire etc and use my SVD to power the RBA? I assume a Russian or KayFun would be the place to start playing?


----------



## Silver (9/3/14)

Hi @Rob Fisher - no harm in starting to play with coils - 
I am no expert at all - but the IGO-L has been a good practice ground for me so far.
I am waiting for the IGO-W from VapeKing - I think it's coming in their next shipment. That one has holes in the posts so will be easier to get the coil installed. Maybe wait for that.

SVD is fine to power any coil above around 1.3 ohms...
Some folk have even gone lower than that (resistance wise)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/14)

Silver said:


> I am no expert at all - but the IGO-L has been a good practice ground for me so far.



Thanks @Silver! Looking forward to Vape King's next shipment!


----------



## johan (9/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> This may be a doff question but I guess I could start paying with cotton and wire etc and use my SVD to power the RBA? I assume a Russian or KayFun would be the place to start playing?



You're right; Kayfun or Russian ideal for easy playing and off course the coil wrapping jig on http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/darkzero-coil-jig-auction-for-afriville.1169/ to make it even easier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

